# Axe Fx II > Matrix > 4x12 - What cables do I use?



## Gunnar (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I'm currently running an Axe Fx II into a Matrix 1000 and then into my Orange 4x12, just wondering what you all recommend for cables? XLR or 1/4? Speak-on or 1/4 Speaker? Which brands? 

Thanks!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 18, 2014)

Balanced where possible (XLR), unbalanced otherwise. Speakons are good, but 1/4" *speaker cable* does the same thing. Guitar cable is not speaker cable, despite looking the same.


----------



## japs5607 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just changed to XLR cables from 1/4 inch jacks from my pod into Matrix. What a massiv difference in sound. Much clearer and punchier. I then use speakon into 1/4 inch jack to connect the cab.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Jan 19, 2014)

Balanced XLR-XLR, balanced XLR-TRS (or vice versa), Balanced TRS-TRS speaker cable (y)


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 19, 2014)

Balanced TRS speaker cable?

On another note. If you choose 1/4"-speakon cables it will not allow you to mix up your guitar cables with your speaker cables.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 21, 2014)

do regular speaker cables even work with matrix amps? With my carvin amp it only takes Speakon cables so I had to go out and buy one


----------

